# Slant TTF



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Dear Friends,

CanH8r showed my latest design already and I was behind the thread that presents the Slant TTF actually. Life made his tricks. I was at a university meeting in Poland, Wroclaw - Breslau. What a wonderful city and so awesome people! Also met folks from Spain, Italy and China. If you ever have a chance to visit Wroclaw don't miss it. You will not regret. As an important place of European history and culture this city can tell a ton of secrets to the caring listener.

In medias res

The Slant TTF is a modified version of the Slant v1.2. This compact sized slingshot is accompanied with a smaller TTF fork width with a relative large fork gap. The angled forktips covers less of the target. Aiming dimple makes aiming faster, also helps for orienting bands and single tube setup. The skeletonized handle gives room for a pinky hook. Both pinch- and finger support grips are available. Thanks to the handmade cast aluminum frame this slingshot is not just compact but also weighted for stability during release. The textured anodized surface gives a secure grip in various conditions.


Between forks - measured in the center of tips - 54mm | 2 1/8"
Fork width - 88mm | 3.5"
Overall length - 122mm | ~4 3/4"
Forktip width - 25,4mm | 1"
Weight - 161g | 5.7oz

Notes

As you know my heart is with OTT. But I really enjoy the challenge to explore TTF. I was asked about TTF many times and made a lot of different versions as usual. Probably about a year ago (or more) was checking an article from the classic slingshot magazines that covers the importance measuring grouping on paper targets. This technique was very useful (albeit sloooowww) to check differences between particular frames - grips - weights- geometries. As a result you can see the Slant TTF model.

I hope these images can fulfill the picture about this lil' shooter.

Thanks for watching :wave:

Mark

































































Velvet Blue anodizing was for experimental purposes only and not available. Was managed to be made as a showpiece. It's not impossible to make, but currently too many factors to consider compared to the actually made pieces.


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

Shorter handle than the other. No fancy clip like the other one. No rubber clamps like the other one. Can't say as I am impressed overall. There is no reason to opt for the TTF Slant than any other TTF fork out there. I'm not trying to come off as being overly harsh, but it is pretty obvious you weren't even half as into the TTF version as you were the OTF original.


----------



## Tony the slinger (Sep 25, 2015)

Nice! I like the small compact shape. Keeping the old style but with a new design.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Thanks for posting size Mark!

The price is very reasonable and it is a lovely design but I am afraid it is too small for my hands as well. I have trouble with most frames OVER 5" with my neanderthal hands.

I am gonna try one of your ammo clips just to own something you designed.

As far as OTT vs. TTF. I have fully embraced TTF. But I have found I can carry over the aiming techniques and use them on my naturals which are OTT. I only shoot intuitive on my PFS now.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Phoul Mouth said:


> ...


PT

I am not arguing with you or anything you said. But I think Mark was pretty clear about this being kind of a side project for TTF shooters who requested it specifically.

It is priced MUCH lower than the regular slant. And I don't think he made any pretense of it being a full TTF answer to the slant. More of just something pure TTF owners could purchase if they really like his and the Slant's artistic style.

Just my 2 cents. Maybe my nature is to come to Mark's defense since he is such a nice guy. Not that he can't speak for himself.


----------



## ggustafsson (Jun 12, 2016)

Phoul Mouth said:


> Shorter handle than the other. No fancy clip like the other one. No rubber clamps like the other one. Can't say as I am impressed overall. There is no reason to opt for the TTF Slant than any other TTF fork out there. I'm not trying to come off as being overly harsh, but it is pretty obvious you weren't even half as into the TTF version as you were the OTF original.


I actually like that the handle is shorter (I might be wrong but initially it feels like you would need less on a TTF) and the clip looks brittle to me :/ But the clamp thing is really cool though  I'm not going to switch bands a lot so I only see an awesome slingshot right here!


----------



## ggustafsson (Jun 12, 2016)

This looks really awesome! I like it even more than the Slant 1.2. I've always felt that making your own natural slingshots is the way to go but you make it very difficult to not buy something finished. **** you! 

PS. **** = not as naughty as it looks like


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

ggustafsson said:


> This looks really awesome!


I agree. And it's not like Mark needed the money where he just had to make a TTF model. I'm pretty sure the Slant still sell as fast as he makes em.

If it was a bit larger I would get one for sure.

Again, not trying to pick a fight with PM. He has every right to his opinion.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

OMG  I love this one  I prefer to shoot TTF  It is easy to see the TTF version has inherited many attributes of the OTT frame. The overall shape is the same design.The frame has been sand cast in the same way.The same finish. The lack of band clamps is obvious to me as a TTF shooter. I do not want the fork to be thick to accommodate them. The raised aiming dimp is awesome. Their are also many shape nuances on this frame that raise it way above a flat board cut slingshot. When I ponder making one of these for myself the inside hole of the handle stops me cold in my tracks. I am a happy owner of a Slant but this baby is on my I got to have it list  Congratulations Mark This is amazing 

:bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

I want one Mark, E-mail sent. I like the way the aiming dimp holds the tube in place. I don't shoot tubes often mostly because they are usually set up over the top. This may change that. They are much quieter for hunting


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Very nice ttf! I'm pretty hard core ott, but this has me interested. Thanks Mark. Good job!


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Great adaptation of an OTT design to a TTF! Great work as always Mark! :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:

Cheers!


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Phoul Mouth said:


> Shorter handle than the other. No fancy clip like the other one. No rubber clamps like the other one. Can't say as I am impressed overall. There is no reason to opt for the TTF Slant than any other TTF fork out there. I'm not trying to come off as being overly harsh, but it is pretty obvious you weren't even half as into the TTF version as you were the OTF original.


Hi Poul Mouth, It's totally clean what you say, but many details are already explained by other members. I wont repeat that part. TTF is part of 3 different frames. OTT/loop and PFS. It's a different type of frame with the same principles as the larger one. In graphics design it's called mutation, in typography there are typefaces - fonts - families. In design it's not just about using the same logo on something. Please also note mutation is not equal with scaling. IMHO - There is a difference between harsh and rude 



Tony the slinger said:


> Nice! I like the small compact shape. Keeping the old style but with a new design.


Thank you Tony! It's new and a bit different in approach



inconvenience said:


> Thanks for posting size Mark!
> 
> The price is very reasonable and it is a lovely design but I am afraid it is too small for my hands as well. I have trouble with most frames OVER 5" with my neanderthal hands.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the feedback Inco! Honestly I'm exactly 6 feet tall and weight 194 pounds. With normal sized hand for this height. Most of the time EU sized L gloves and clothing are working well. I'm shooting what I can. I like to have challenge myself. My father in law is a straight up instictive shooter with canted forks. He is good at this. So when we kill some cans I always pick something that's not my strongest and try to challenge him. This is way more fun than shooting just myself when the family is altogether.



ggustafsson said:


> This looks really awesome! I like it even more than the Slant 1.2. I've always felt that making your own natural slingshots is the way to go but you make it very difficult to not buy something finished. **** you!
> 
> PS. **** = not as naughty as it looks like


Thank you Ggustaffson! I always been a natural fork enthusiast. Do know the feeling and really appreciate your thoughts regarding to production slingshots. I have a positive imaginary, so will fill empty space wisely 



Can-Opener said:


> OMG  I love this one  I prefer to shoot TTF  It is easy to see the TTF version has inherited many attributes of the OTT frame. The overall shape is the same design.The frame has been sand cast in the same way.The same finish. The lack of band clamps is obvious to me as a TTF shooter. I do not want the fork to be thick to accommodate them. The raised aiming dimp is awesome. Their are also many shape nuances on this frame that raise it way above a flat board cut slingshot. When I ponder making one of these for myself the inside hole of the handle stops me cold in my tracks. I am a happy owner of a Slant but this baby is on my I got to have it list. Congratulations Mark This is amazing.


Thank you very much Randy! You pointed out so many details I just had to check you're not in the room. I hope I can help with that list in the future 



truthornothing said:


> I want one Mark, E-mail sent. I like the way the aiming dimp holds the tube in place. I don't shoot tubes often mostly because they are usually set up over the top. This may change that. They are much quieter for hunting


Thank you very much! Seen your mail! Yes tubes are like having a silencer 



Ibojoe said:


> Very nice ttf! I'm pretty hard core ott, but this has me interested. Thanks Mark. Good job!


Thanks Lbojoe! Glad you like it and spent your time to drop a comment!



BAT said:


> Great adaptation of an OTT design to a TTF! Great work as always Mark! :bowdown:
> 
> Cheers!


Thank you very much Raúl! Good to see you here my friend!

==================================================================

Thank you very much for all the kindness and also for the critics. I have lot of things to do to make the batch of this frame.

Have a nice slingshot weekend!

Mark


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Wow you are 6' tall! I would not have gathered this from your pictures.

My fiancee jokes that my hands and feet are almost as wide as they are long. I am only 5'8" but in shoes I wear 12EEE. My hands are kind of same way.

Maybe I will get to handle a Slant TTF at one of the events and maybe it will work. But I don't want to risk it by mail.


----------



## Rip-van-Winkelholz (May 7, 2015)

:thumbsup:

:wave:

Rip


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

inconvenience said:


> Wow you are 6' tall! I would not have gathered this from your pictures.
> 
> My fiancee jokes that my hands and feet are almost as wide as they are long. I am only 5'8" but in shoes I wear 12EEE. My hands are kind of same way.
> 
> Maybe I will get to handle a Slant TTF at one of the events and maybe it will work. But I don't want to risk it by mail.


I see! I'm sure sooner or later you can try it at an event. That sounds as a good point  Have a nice weekend mate!


----------



## Betegie (May 13, 2020)

Tremoside said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> CanH8r showed my latest design already and I was behind the thread that presents the Slant TTF actually. Life made his tricks. I was at a university meeting in Poland, Wroclaw - Breslau. What a wonderful city and so awesome people! Also met folks from Spain, Italy and China. If you ever have a chance to visit Wroclaw don't miss it. You will not regret. As an important place of European history and culture this city can tell a ton of secrets to the caring listener.


Greatings from Wroclaw then (where I was born and live)


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Betegie said:


> Tremoside said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Friends,
> ...


What a pleasant surprise to read your lines! Greetings Betegie! Hope you are well over there! That city comes into my mind quite often. Hope when my daughter will be a bit older we can visit. Maybe that lovely Zoo can keep her entertained. Thanks again!


----------



## Betegie (May 13, 2020)

Tremoside said:


> What a pleasant surprise to read your lines! Greetings Betegie! Hope you are well over there! That city comes into my mind quite often. Hope when my daughter will be a bit older we can visit. Maybe that lovely Zoo can keep her entertained. Thanks again!


And that is a proof that slingshots are indeed connecting people


----------



## cpu_melt_down (Mar 20, 2017)

I was hoping to read that Tremoside had posted this TTF version on Shapeways :naughty:


----------

